# Lederverarbeitung 500-525



## Sin (8. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen Leuts,

ich bin gestern mit Lederverarbeitung auf Stufe 500 gekommen (Da questen unmöglich war, einfach ein paar Stunden gekürschnert). Nun bin ich Stufe 500 und habe beim Händler keine lernbaren Rezepte mehr, und leider auch keine Ahnung wo ich welche herbekommen könnte. Buffed Datenbank schweigt sich dazu aus. Es werden zwar welche gelistet, aber nicht gesagt, wo ich die her bekomme. Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung?

Zum Kürschnern. Habt ihr auch den Bug, dass ihr zwar Kürschnern könnt, skillpunkte bekommt, aber das Leder nicht? Es gibt viele Mobs die ich immer und immer wieder kürschner kann, sie bleiben einfach liegen.


----------



## Trez (8. Dezember 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> ...
> Habt ihr auch den Bug, dass ihr zwar Kürschnern könnt, skillpunkte bekommt, aber das Leder nicht?



Jap, selben Fehler hab ich auch, bekam bei den "leeren" Mobs aber keine Skillpunkte.


----------



## DruDru (9. Dezember 2010)

Zu deiner Frage Lederrei 500 -> Schattenhochland -> Anfangsstadt, dort stehen Händler aller Berufe die gegen Mats Rezepte anbieten 

Gruß DruDru


----------



## Sin (9. Dezember 2010)

Aber wohl nur auf Stufe 84 wenn man die phasingquest gemacht hat, und ich bin erst 81


----------



## martiko28 (9. Dezember 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Aber wohl nur auf Stufe 84 wenn man die phasingquest gemacht hat, und ich bin erst 81



Mein Jäger ist zwar "schon" 82, aber ich habe das gleiche Problem. Finde ich einen ziemlichen Nachteil ggü. anderen Berufen wie z.B. Juwelenschleifen. Da kann man ganz locker (sogar noch mit Tagesquests) in SW hochskillen, muss noch nichtmal 81 sein. Und bei Lederverarbeitung ist bis Level 84 bei Rezepten für Skill 505 schluss. Total bescheuert, was sich Blizz da ausgedacht hat...


----------



## martiko28 (10. Dezember 2010)

Das Allerbeste ist... jetzt habe ich mich auf Level 84 und bis ins Schattenhochland vorgekämpft und die Rezepte gekauft.
Und dann... sind die Buggy!!! Drei verschiedene (z.B. gerade die Drachentötertunika, die ich unbedingt auch für mich selbst herstellen will) kann ich nicht lernen. Es kommt wenn ich mit rechts auf das Rezept klicke die Meldung "Gegenstand nicht gefunden" (wie bei zwei anderen Rezepten mit SKill-Level 425 auch, ich habe Level 510).
Und wenn ich die Rezepte zurücktauschen will kommt noch eine bessere Fehlermeldung: "Interner Taschenfehler"...
Ein anderes Rezept (Skill 510), das ich gleichzeitig gekauft habe, konnte ich ohne Probleme lernen.

Hab natürlich ein Ticket aufgemacht, ist aber schon sehr frustrierend.


----------



## Hern (12. Dezember 2010)

Na prima, Bugs beim Kürschnern (die hatte ich auch), Bugs bei den Rezepten und nur schwer zugängliche Rezepte um 525 zu erreichen. Da scheint echt der Wurm drin zu sein.

Wie schauts eigentlich mit dem schweren primitiven Leder aus ? Es hat doch mal geheissen, die bekommt man von hochrangigen Viechern, aber mir kommt es so vor, dass man die wieder nur durch stückeln von primitiven Leder bekommen kann. Das wär dann natürlich echt unschön 

Und weil ich grad beim Maulen bin : Die Dropquote von Tiefseeschuppen ist auch unter aller Sau !


----------



## Arosk (12. Dezember 2010)

Leder Farmen ist ja NP, gibt netten Spot in Tiefenheim, dort macht man 500 Leder in der Stunde


----------



## Greenteas (13. Dezember 2010)

hi! wo wäre den dieser spott ?

lg green


----------



## Dunnagh (13. Dezember 2010)

Bis level 510 wirst Du eh diesen doofen Umhang herstellen müssen, den Dir dein Lederlehrer sagt. 8 schwere Leder und 2 flügtige Feuer, Erde, Luft und Wasser. Preislich liegt das bei uns auf dem Server (Zirkel des Cenarius) gerade bei ca. 800 gold. Ab 305 gibt das ding leider keine 3 Skillpunkte mehr sondern ist gelb... ab 510 gibts dann sinnlose pvp-Rezepte im Schattenhochland. Erst auf 525 kommen dann die interessanten Rezepte.


----------



## StarBlight (14. Dezember 2010)

martiko28 schrieb:


> Das Allerbeste ist... jetzt habe ich mich auf Level 84 und bis ins Schattenhochland vorgekämpft und die Rezepte gekauft.
> Und dann... sind die Buggy!!! Drei verschiedene (z.B. gerade die Drachentötertunika, die ich unbedingt auch für mich selbst herstellen will) kann ich nicht lernen. Es kommt wenn ich mit rechts auf das Rezept klicke die Meldung "Gegenstand nicht gefunden" (wie bei zwei anderen Rezepten mit SKill-Level 425 auch, ich habe Level 510).
> Und wenn ich die Rezepte zurücktauschen will kommt noch eine bessere Fehlermeldung: "Interner Taschenfehler"...
> Ein anderes Rezept (Skill 510), das ich gleichzeitig gekauft habe, konnte ich ohne Probleme lernen.
> ...



Same here.

Der GM teilte mir mit dass der Tooltip vom Rezept nicht korrekt angezeigt wird und man das Rezept für die Tunika (Und anderen Epic Item Rezepte) erst mit einem Skill von 525 erlernen kann.


----------



## Felgand (14. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

ich hatte das selbe Problem mit den lederrezepten. Ich hab mir ein Rezept gekauft und versucht zu benutzen als ich bei Skill 500 war. Im Tooltip mancher Rezepte steht 425 Skill nötig. Das scheint aber nicht zu stimmen. Ich habe heute meinen Skill auf 525 gebracht und das Rezept erneut versucht zu benutzen. Und siehe da: Es funzt. 

Also einfach zu erklären. Die 425er rezepte müssen wohl eigentlich für 525 gedacht sein. Einfach fleißig weiter skillen.

LG


----------



## Assel2 (29. Dezember 2010)

ist das nun blizzards ernst das ich ab 505skill diese wertlosen umhänge die gelb sind herstelle?

herstellungskosten 600g, verkaufspreis 55g im ah -_-

meinen alchi skill hab ich 3 tage nach release mit zeugs ausm ah mit fast +-0 auf 525 gebracht.. leatherworker is ne reinste katastrophe im gegensatz dazu, der preis steigt immer noch 3 wochen nach release, 12,5g pro lederstück Oo.
juwes brauchen auch mal wieder fast nix zum skillen zahlen


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2010)

Farmberufe sind halt schon was tolles.


----------



## Assel2 (29. Dezember 2010)

klar, hat damit nur leider nix tun ^^


----------



## Funkydiddy1 (29. Dezember 2010)

DruDru schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage Lederrei 500 -> Schattenhochland -> Anfangsstadt, dort stehen Händler aller Berufe die gegen Mats Rezepte anbieten
> 
> Gruß DruDru


 Die Rezepte sind erst ab 510... Es sind zwar einige Rezepte als 425er Rezept angezeigt aber kauf dir die ja nicht, ist ein Anzeigefehler eigt. sindsie erst ab 525. Bis 510 musst du mit den Umhängen skillen die du zuletzt gelernt hast.


----------



## monthy (2. Januar 2011)

Wenn ihr euch mit dem Umhang abgequält habt, dann könnt ihr gut Geld verdienen.

Kauft euch die günstigst herzustellenden Sachen mit Abhärtung drauf.

Die gehen zumindest bei mir auf Malfurion für 500-600g weg.

Es ist trotzdem eine Qual den Beruf zu maxen, vorallem weil man dann auch noch die Heros machen muss,

um z.B. die Epischen Sachen zu bauen. Chaoskugel ist pflicht.

Leide.




Mfg


----------



## Dexis (4. Januar 2011)

Assel2 schrieb:


> ist das nun blizzards ernst das ich ab 505skill diese wertlosen umhänge die gelb sind herstelle?
> 
> herstellungskosten 600g, verkaufspreis 55g im ah -_-
> 
> ...


Das muss man einfach hinnehmen. Ich hatte meinen Skill schon recht früh in dem 505-510er Bereich und ich habe die Umhänge noch für richtig viel Gold abgesetzt weil sie zu dem Zeitpunkt noch richtig gut waren. Jetzt wo jeder mittlerweile in Heros unterwegs ist, braucht das Ding kaum noch einer. Und das war schon immer so, egal wann du deinen Beruf hoch geskillt hast.
Ab 510 wird es zumindest insofern "einfacher", weil die Rezepte mehrere Skillpunkte geben. Trotzdem kann man bis 525 mit ca. 1.200 Primitiven Ledern rechnen.
Letztendlich wird es aber interessant zu wissen bleiben, was mit den Chaoskugeln passiert. Zur Zeit sind sie ja beim Aufheben gebunden, d.h. ein Spieler der von dir etwas hergestellt haben will, muss dir die Kugeln ausbezahlen. Angeblich soll das aber geändert werden, so wie es in WotLK gewesen ist (alle können nur Gier drauf machen, es ist nicht mehr seelengebunden). Was man davon halten soll, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## madmurdock (4. Januar 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Letztendlich wird es aber interessant zu wissen bleiben, was mit den Chaoskugeln passiert. Zur Zeit sind sie ja beim Aufheben gebunden, d.h. ein Spieler der von dir etwas hergestellt haben will, muss dir die Kugeln ausbezahlen. Angeblich soll das aber geändert werden, so wie es in WotLK gewesen ist (alle können nur Gier drauf machen, es ist nicht mehr seelengebunden). Was man davon halten soll, bleibt abzuwarten.



Naja, ist abzusehen, da es spaetestens mit dem naechsten Content Patch Items im 38x bis ~400er Bereich geben wird und somit (hoffentlich) neue Rezepte. Es war jedenfalls so als Ulduar/PDK/ICC rauskam. Dort werden dann neue "Kugeln" droppen und die alten werden hoechstens für das Hosenenchant noch interessant sein. Alles andere würde mich jedenfalls überraschen.


----------



## H24Lucky (29. Januar 2011)

Ich finde den Beruf total bescheuert für Schurken ist nen Lederberuf und man stellt überwiegen nur epische kette her und wenns mal leder ist ists duduzeugs als schuke haste im mom echt das nachsehen was die kaufbaren rezepte angeht ^^ Schade blizz


----------



## Dexis (30. Januar 2011)

H24Lucky schrieb:


> Ich finde den Beruf total bescheuert für Schurken ist nen Lederberuf und man stellt überwiegen nur epische kette her und wenns mal leder ist ists duduzeugs als schuke haste im mom echt das nachsehen was die kaufbaren rezepte angeht ^^ Schade blizz


Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen 
Du weißt schon dass die Melee-DD-Teile aus der Lederverarbeitung sowohl für Feral Druiden als auch Schurken gedacht sind?
Beispiele aus dem aktuellen Bereich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das sind nur die Teile aus dem Anfangsbereich, mit jedem neuen Raidcontent wird es sicherlich wieder neue Rezepte für die jeweilige Gegenstandsstufe geben.


----------



## Kwatamehn (31. Januar 2011)

StarBlight schrieb:


> Same here.
> 
> Der GM teilte mir mit dass der Tooltip vom Rezept nicht korrekt angezeigt wird und man das Rezept für die Tunika (Und anderen Epic Item Rezepte) erst mit einem Skill von 525 erlernen kann.



Toll, die Erfahrung hab ich gestern auch gemacht.

Also bei welchen Items stimmt dann der Tooltip? bzw. mit welchem skillt man, nachdems mit Umhang nicht mehr richtig geht?


Bzgl. skillen - beschweren will ich mich nicht unbedingt - auf über 500 (weiss gar nicht mehr wo ich genau steh) bin ich echt fix gekommen, ohne wirkliches farmen, wobei
ich halt das meiste Gold, dass ich durchs durchquesten der neuen Gebiete bekommen hab, in Mats investiert hab (das ganze flüchtige Zeugs halt).

Witzig finde ich, dass der Umhang von Mats her relativ teuer ist, aber max. um 80 g im AH weggeht, und man genausoviel bzw. manchmal gar mehr (bis 100g) für
die niedrigeren Rezepte die nur 12 Leder brauchen bekommt.


Da ich jetzt 85 bin und ausser Dailys nicht viel zu tun ist, werd ich mal wirklich farmen.

Schade finde ich, dass man in den höheren Level bzw. Questgebieten beim Questen kaum häutbare Tiere erledigen muss, auch bei so gut wie keiner Daily.(gibts überhaupt eine?)

In WotLK war das bild ich mir ein anders, da ging Leder farmen gut mit Dailys zu kombinieren.


----------



## Dexis (1. Februar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Toll, die Erfahrung hab ich gestern auch gemacht.
> 
> Also bei welchen Items stimmt dann der Tooltip? bzw. mit welchem skillt man, nachdems mit Umhang nicht mehr richtig geht?


Naja, also ganz ehrlich: die fehlerhaften Tooltips gibt es nur bei den Rezepten für epische Gegenstände (3x Kette, 1x Leder & AP-Beinrüstung), aber es sollte eigentlich klar sein dass Items mit der momentan höchsten Gegenstandsstufe grundsätzlich auch die höchste Fertigkeitsstufe erfordern und nicht mit 425 zu erlernen sind 



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Bzgl. skillen - beschweren will ich mich nicht unbedingt - auf über 500 (weiss gar nicht mehr wo ich genau steh) bin ich echt fix gekommen, ohne wirkliches farmen, wobei
> ich halt das meiste Gold, dass ich durchs durchquesten der neuen Gebiete bekommen hab, in Mats investiert hab (das ganze flüchtige Zeugs halt).
> 
> Witzig finde ich, dass der Umhang von Mats her relativ teuer ist, aber max. um 80 g im AH weggeht, und man genausoviel bzw. manchmal gar mehr (bis 100g) für die niedrigeren Rezepte die nur 12 Leder brauchen bekommt.


Ist doch normal, wenn du vergleichsweise "so spät" mit dem Skillen deines Berufs dran bist. Der Umhang ist halt "nur" itemlvl 333, die meisten Spieler haben sich mittlerweile Equipment aus den Heroics (346) oder ersten Raids (359) besorgt. Daher verfällt der Preis der Gegenstände die man beim Skillen herstellt (und das gilt nicht nur für die Lederverarbeitung) zusehends. Damit muss man einfach leben, stell dir vor jemand wechselt in vier Monaten seinen Beruf auf Lederverarbeitung und beschwert sich darüber dass sein 333er Umhang nicht mehr weggeht, weil es im Content schon z.b. 380er Equipment gibt - verständlich was ich meine?^^



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt 85 bin und ausser Dailys nicht viel zu tun ist, werd ich mal wirklich farmen.
> Schade finde ich, dass man in den höheren Level bzw. Questgebieten beim Questen kaum häutbare Tiere erledigen muss, auch bei so gut wie keiner Daily.(gibts überhaupt eine?)
> In WotLK war das bild ich mir ein anders, da ging Leder farmen gut mit Dailys zu kombinieren.


Wie es in den meisten Berufeguides bereits geschrieben steht, brauchst du zum skillen auf 525 in etwa 1.200 Primitives Leder. Allerdings hat BLizzard es wieder so wie in WotLK gemacht, dass jeder Mob (außer in Instanzen & Raids) jeweils ein Leder droppt. D.h. es ist eigentlich völlig egal ob du jetzt lvl85er Mobs umlegst oder lvl82er - du musst für einen Stack genauso 20 Mobs töten.
Ich kenne nur zwei Dailies wo man effektiv das Lederverabreiten verbinden kann: zum einen die auf Tol Barad (PvP-Insel), da mein Kürschner aber noch nicht 85 ist bin ich dort noch nicht gewesen. Zum anderen die Therazane-Dailies (Tiefenheim) wo man auf die Steindrachen geht.


----------



## Kwatamehn (1. Februar 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Naja, also ganz ehrlich: die fehlerhaften Tooltips gibt es nur bei den Rezepten für epische Gegenstände (3x Kette, 1x Leder & AP-Beinrüstung), aber es sollte eigentlich klar sein dass Items mit der momentan höchsten Gegenstandsstufe grundsätzlich auch die höchste Fertigkeitsstufe erfordern und nicht mit 425 zu erlernen sind




Ich hab ehrlich gar nicht auf das Itemlevel geschaut, sondern nur was ich lernen kann....wie auch immer.....also die 510 (glaub ich gibts welche oder) Rezepte, der Tooltip stimmt,oder?

Hab im übrigen ein Ticket eröffnet gehabt und bekam das Leder zurückerstattet und die Nachricht, dass das Problem bekannt ist und schon fleissig an einer Lösung gearbeitet.

Jetzt wo ichs weiss (hab vorher keine Guides oder so gelesen), eh kein Problem - aber anscheinend ja schon länger bekannt, und kann doch nicht so schwer zum ausbessern sein^^ Naja was solls....




> Damit muss man einfach leben, stell dir vor jemand wechselt in vier Monaten seinen Beruf auf Lederverarbeitung und beschwert sich darüber dass sein 333er Umhang nicht mehr weggeht, weil es im Content schon z.b. 380er Equipment gibt - verständlich was ich meine?^^



Das ist klar, kenn ich schon. Es hat mich nur gewundert, dass der Umhang so schlecht auch nicht ist, aber eben max 80g bringt, während die schwachen Rezepte für die grünen Items mit zufälliger Verzauberung (12 Leder + Faden)
für teils "weit mehr" (~ 120 g) weggehen....das eben wundert mich. Wie auch immer....



> Wie es in den meisten Berufeguides bereits geschrieben steht, brauchst du zum skillen auf 525 in etwa 1.200 Primitives Leder. Allerdings hat BLizzard es wieder so wie in WotLK gemacht, dass jeder Mob (außer in Instanzen & Raids) jeweils ein Leder droppt. D.h. es ist eigentlich völlig egal ob du jetzt lvl85er Mobs umlegst oder lvl82er - du musst für einen Stack genauso 20 Mobs töten.
> Ich kenne nur zwei Dailies wo man effektiv das Lederverabreiten verbinden kann: zum einen die auf Tol Barad (PvP-Insel), da mein Kürschner aber noch nicht 85 ist bin ich dort noch nicht gewesen. Zum anderen die Therazane-Dailies (Tiefenheim) wo man auf die Steindrachen geht.



LowLvl droppen doch  tw. nur Lederfetzen.

Unter wirklich effektiv meine ich, dass man für die Daily wirklich auch die Mobs killen muss, die man kürschnern könnte - weil dadurch 1. natürlich selber kürschnern, 2. Nicht-Kürschner lassen genug Gratis-Leder liegen^^


Gebiete wo man farmen könnt, gibts eh genug, aber solche Dailys wohl (noch) gar nicht (wobei ich nicht alle in Tol´Barad kenne, sind ja versch. aus nem Pool - und ich das Gebiet auch nicht so mag)....aber was solls...


----------



## Dexis (7. Februar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Das ist klar, kenn ich schon. Es hat mich nur gewundert, dass der Umhang so schlecht auch nicht ist, aber eben max 80g bringt, während die schwachen Rezepte für die grünen Items mit zufälliger Verzauberung (12 Leder + Faden)
> für teils "weit mehr" (~ 120 g) weggehen....das eben wundert mich. Wie auch immer....


Je nachdem auf welchem Server du spielst, kannst du ja auch mit dem Gedanken spielen den Umhang (bzw. die mehreren) entzaubern zu lassen und mit den Splittern zu handeln. Musst du einfach mal im AH checken ob sich das lohnt, nur so als Idee.



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> LowLvl droppen doch tw. nur Lederfetzen.
> 
> Unter wirklich effektiv meine ich, dass man für die Daily wirklich auch die Mobs killen muss, die man kürschnern könnte - weil dadurch 1. natürlich selber kürschnern, 2. Nicht-Kürschner lassen genug Gratis-Leder liegen^^
> 
> Gebiete wo man farmen könnt, gibts eh genug, aber solche Dailys wohl (noch) gar nicht (wobei ich nicht alle in Tol´Barad kenne, sind ja versch. aus nem Pool - und ich das Gebiet auch nicht so mag)....aber was solls...


Die ganz niedrigen Mobs (lvl 80-81) droppen tatsächlich zu 2/3 die Fetzen, aber um die gings ja auch nicht direkt. Was ich meinte war, dass man nicht unbedingt "nur" die lvl 85 Mobs töten muss um das Leder zu kürschnern. Die Krokolisken in Tiefenheim (82-83) droppen auch ganz normal ein Leder, haben aber deutlich weniger Leben sodass man auch mal zwei zusammen pullen kann (mach ich mit meinem 84er Kürschner-Char auch schon). So ist man ein gutes Stück schneller unterwegs als die "großen" Mobs immer hintereinander zu killen.


----------



## Kwatamehn (8. Februar 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Je nachdem auf welchem Server du spielst, kannst du ja auch mit dem Gedanken spielen den Umhang (bzw. die mehreren) entzaubern zu lassen und mit den Splittern zu handeln. Musst du einfach mal im AH checken ob sich das lohnt, nur so als Idee.



Stimmt, werd ich mal prüfen....




> Die ganz niedrigen Mobs (lvl 80-81) droppen tatsächlich zu 2/3 die Fetzen, aber um die gings ja auch nicht direkt. Was ich meinte war, dass man nicht unbedingt "nur" die lvl 85 Mobs töten muss um das Leder zu kürschnern. Die Krokolisken in Tiefenheim (82-83) droppen auch ganz normal ein Leder, haben aber deutlich weniger Leben sodass man auch mal zwei zusammen pullen kann (mach ich mit meinem 84er Kürschner-Char auch schon). So ist man ein gutes Stück schneller unterwegs als die "großen" Mobs immer hintereinander zu killen.



Das hab ich letzens gemacht, als mein Ruhestein in Uldum noch CD hatte.

Die Krokilisken geben zum Teil 1 Leder, zum Teil aber auch nur paar Fetzen.

Aber ums farmen gings ja nicht - es ist zum Teil nicht mehr so effektiv wie noch zu WoTLK-Zeiten..Söhne Hodirs mit den Quests dort in der Höhle, gab gut Leder und zudem noch Wyrmfleisch fürs Kochen.
Ausserdem als Jäger mit MD und Pet und Salve waren die Mammutherden dort ebenfalls super - massig Leder und Mammutlende fürs Kochen(wobei zudem beide Fleischsorten, ideal für Jäger-Bufffood waren)

Und weil andere dort massig Dailys machten bzw. auch mal Nicht-Kürschner eben Mats für Bufffood farmten, hatte man noch mehr Leder ohne was dafür zu tun.

Ist halt jetzt anders, keine Dailys wo das so effektiv geht, keine Herden in dem Sinn mehr, keine AoE-Salve für Jäger mehr.

Klingt zwar jetzt so, aber jammern wollt ich auch nicht.

Mit 85 und blauen Equip aus Uldum/Schattenhochland und einigen Ruf-Belohnungen, geht es jetzt wieder sehr zügig Mobs zusammenzupullen (mit MD) usw.

Ich wollte mich halt nur informieren, ob es eben solche Möglichkeiten wie zu LK-Zeiten gibt und ich sie nur nicht kenne.....viell. kommen ja auch noch welche


----------



## Dexis (13. Februar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> [...]
> Ist halt jetzt anders, keine Dailys wo das so effektiv geht, keine Herden in dem Sinn mehr, keine AoE-Salve für Jäger mehr.


Und das ist ja auch genau das Konzept von dem Blizzard weg wollte, es soll keine bestimmten Stellen mehr im Spiel geben wo man alles zusammen pullt und einfach hintereinander weg lootet.
So etwas gibt es jetzt nicht mehr, bestes Beispiel:
in Tiefenheim gab es bis zu einem bestimmten Hotfix (Ende Dez. oder Anfang Jan.) eine Mobgruppe aus Fledermäusen, da konnte man die komplette Gruppe pullen und umnieten. Jedes gab ein Leder, sodass man nach etwa vier Gruppen schon zwei Stacks zusammen hatte. Blizzard hat das ziemlich schnell erkannt und die Kürschnermöglichkeit umgehend entfernt.


----------



## Kwatamehn (15. Februar 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Und das ist ja auch genau das Konzept von dem Blizzard weg wollte, es soll keine bestimmten Stellen mehr im Spiel geben wo man alles zusammen pullt und einfach hintereinander weg lootet.
> So etwas gibt es jetzt nicht mehr, bestes Beispiel:
> in Tiefenheim gab es bis zu einem bestimmten Hotfix (Ende Dez. oder Anfang Jan.) eine Mobgruppe aus Fledermäusen, da konnte man die komplette Gruppe pullen und umnieten. Jedes gab ein Leder, sodass man nach etwa vier Gruppen schon zwei Stacks zusammen hatte. Blizzard hat das ziemlich schnell erkannt und die Kürschnermöglichkeit umgehend entfernt.



Hmmm, ich hab Tol Barad bislang eher gemieden, gerade 2x dort Dailys gemacht bevor dem Patch - von daher bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Aber kann es sein, dass da auch was geändert wurde?

Die Spinnen für die es 2 versch. Dailys gibt, sind jetzt kürschnerbar!

Dh, ich hab gestern dort Dailys gemacht und es lagen zig. kürschnerbare Leichen rum.....4 Stacks Leder in kA nichtmal 10min ohne grossartig was zu killen - 
dazu ziemlich viele Seltsam aufgeblähte Mägen, also ein paar Flüchtige Feuer/Wasser/Luft...

Scheint also jetzt ein sehr gutes Gebiet zum kürschnern zu sein....werd ich in den nächsten Tagen mal ausnutzen - noch sind die Lederpreise auf meinem
Realm noch sehr hoch


----------

